# 4g data cap



## utpxxx (Jul 24, 2011)

I live in a 4g area (philadelphia) and i was wondering if anyone else in any major 4g areas noticed what i did. I seem to be getting a data "cap" as in they slow down my 4g service all the time. I don't know if they are bandwithing me or not. I was wondering if anyone else was having the same problems. If you know any work arounds or anything else would also be greatly appreciated.i'm up to date with radios but i will flash one if you recommend it .


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I wouldn't say I've been capped, but I have noticed that my 4G speeds are different depending on the time of day. During high usage times it's significantly slower because of the stress on the network.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

I live in south Philly and havent seen any issues

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

They can't throttle you on 4G. FCC won't allow it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

times_infinity said:


> They can't throttle you on 4G. FCC won't allow it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


People have been throttled on 4g already. There's a post in this forum about it.


----------



## dracon6ai (Mar 10, 2012)

Did they mention how much data they use till they get throttled? I average 10gig a month and still get 25+ Mbps. >_>

Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I can agree with the different towers and different speeds during the day. In KC all 4G at home I get between 10-12 mbps at most times however if I check sometimes after 10:00 at night I will get 20+ mbps. When I go to work first thing in the morning (7:00) I usually pull down 23 mbps, by lunch time it is around 15 mbps and by the end of the day (4:00) I am down to 10 mbps. However my upload speeds are always between 10-15 mbps no matter where I am.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> People have been throttled on 4g already. There's a post in this forum about it.


Being capped and thinking that you are capped are two very different things, I have to agree with times_infinity, Verizon cannot legally cap 4G users.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

What people don't understand is just because you're getting that little notice on your statement, doesn't mean they're throttling 4G. They can still throttle your 3G while leaving the other as is (which leads me to assume that's what they're doing).

To the OP, as others have mentioned, it's more than likely stress on the network as more users hop on at certian times of the day. The tower gets flooded and speed overall slows down.


----------



## botero (Jun 8, 2011)

I got my 60 gig data warning yesterday (my new apartment only has DSL available, so for this year, I'm one of the evil tetherers) and I still consistently get between 15 and 35 mbps. If they were going to throttle me, they would have done it already. I would gladly pay $60/month like I used to for my old 60mbps connection in Philly, but it just isn't available at my apartment in Ithaca, NY. Hell... I would settle for a steady 10mbps connection.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

I think sometimes that my account is capped. I started off getting anywhere from 7 to 20mbps. Now, I'm lucky if I hit 1mbps. Yes, you read that right -- 1 mbps on LTE.

At first, I just considered the fact that there's a huge jump in 4G users in the area. That makes sense, but my Nexus can be right next to my friend's Thunderbolt and still get crappy speeds, while the TB gets average LTE speeds.

My crappy speeds are anytime during the day. They don't change during off-peak hours. I'm pretty much stuck to 3G because it's getting me better speeds.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Eli said:


> I think sometimes that my account is capped. I started off getting anywhere from 7 to 20mbps. Now, I'm lucky if I hit 1mbps. Yes, you read that right -- 1 mbps on LTE.
> 
> At first, I just considered the fact that there's a huge jump in 4G users in the area. That makes sense, but my Nexus can be right next to my friend's Thunderbolt and still get crappy speeds, while the TB gets average LTE speeds.
> 
> ...


I'd be surprised if there isn't something wrong with your device....
Have you contacted vzw about this at all

From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> I'd be surprised if there isn't something wrong with your device....
> Have you contacted vzw about this at all
> 
> From my nexus tappin the talk


Well, here's the thing. We have another Nexus and a 4G mi-fi on our account and all three get really slow speeds like mine. VZW says it's not a hardware issue. They said they're expanding LTE here and that's whats causing the slow speeds. It can be a possibility but then why would other LTE devices get normal speeds in the same area? They also said I'm a few miles from a tower, too.

We first thought that maybe it was our location, but we've tested all them out in various locations and it's still the same.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## utpxxx (Jul 24, 2011)

i don't think its my device, because it was working fine before. Maybe radios?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm in the Philly Suburbs, but have also been down to the sports complex, and I never have any issues with speeds.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Seriously, the FCC clearly states VZW cannot cap LTE data. Its under federal regulation.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Verizon does what is called QoS (Quality of Service) on their network when it's being hit with high traffic. Things that require more bandwidth (video) get priority over things they don't consider to need it (web traffic, messaging, torrents, etc). LTE has more ways built into it to make QoS easier than before. That combined with just more traffic in general at certain times of the days plus things you probably aren't considering like the signal to noise ratio on your connection being sort of bad and so the throughput for the connection speed is suffering.

Average user throughput on LTE for Verizon is only supposed to be 5-12mbps down and 2-5mbps up. If you're getting more than that, then you're getting lucky .

http://opennetwork.verizonwireless.com/pdfs/VZW_LTE_White_Paper_12-10.pdf

http://www.tiaonline...cket_System.pdf


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

and i'm still stuck here with my super awesome 3g...


----------



## utpxxx (Jul 24, 2011)

okay i think i get atleast 5-12mb, i use to get more though guess it sucks, because everyone is getting on 4g now and i use to have like 25mb down on my tunderbolt haha


----------



## feedhead (Jun 10, 2011)

Eli said:


> I think sometimes that my account is capped. I started off getting anywhere from 7 to 20mbps. Now, I'm lucky if I hit 1mbps. Yes, you read that right -- 1 mbps on LTE.
> 
> At first, I just considered the fact that there's a huge jump in 4G users in the area. That makes sense, but my Nexus can be right next to my friend's Thunderbolt and still get crappy speeds, while the TB gets average LTE speeds.
> 
> ...


My Ex had no internet in her house for awhile and I rooted and loaded tether for her. I warned her to go east but She was using 60-70G a month for couple of months. When she got capped she got exactly 1mbps down on the nose. Speedtest would jump to 1mbps and just sit there. Eventually she got her capped removed after 2 months of no tethering.


----------



## neoterixx64 (Oct 4, 2011)

Can you send me this link where FCC said no 4g cap.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

neoterixx64 said:


> Can you send me this link where FCC said no 4g cap.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


Search around, it was the Verizon 700Mhz network they purchased from the FCC at auction in 08. http://www.howardforums.com/showthr...he-700-Mhz-open-platform-restrictions-alreadyhere's other discussions.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

i live in philly as well....my 4g is pretty strong, full service most of the time. i don't tether or anything but i have the same thing happen to me it seems sometimes web pages hang and take a while with full service

a lot of philadelphians up in this bitch


----------



## Dork6243 (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's an idea...Stop running speed tests every 5 minutes.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Dork6243 said:


> Here's an idea...Stop running speed tests every 5 minutes.


Seriously. Most of you probably confuse throttling with high traffic/ Qos, like yarly said, anyway. Just use the phone and realize that peak hours are going to be slower.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hobo (Jan 17, 2012)

Just thought I would chime in here. I got my GNex literally 2days after 4G launched here and got just under 40mbps for a little over a month. After it became known that it was available it dropped to about 17mbps(the speed of the fastest ISP available). *Heavy Sigh*

Sent from my GNex powered by CNA


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

See above post. Its not being capped....


----------

